# Memorial Day Chief AJ canning



## JeffsTackleBox (Apr 10, 2011)

Another short session blasting cans with the Chief AJ







. Gone through a bunch of tube sets all with a smile. This can was shot with hex nuts, 3/8" bearings, and 5/16" bearings. Loads of fun and with this simple slingshot at 33 to 35 feet very easy to do. As I've mentioned before own at least two so you can have a new sets of tubes ready to shoot and not have to wait over night.


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

JeffsTackleBox said:


> Another short session blasting cans with the Chief AJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i to use chief aj hfx and i try to keep 3 set of bands not including my 40# quick bow band i love that slingshot i plan to use it on my next hog hunt.


----------

